# Supersoft jib-specific board! (no big jumps) 2012



## 604 (Aug 22, 2011)

The Endeavor Color is a great jib board with stability, it is my favourite board to ride.

Although if you are looking for a super soft jib board with crazy graphics for less than $400, you should buy this:
Rome Artifact Rocker Snowboard 2011 | evo outlet

I suggest either a 150 or 153. Also if you include the coupon code at the top of the page you get an additional 20% off.


----------



## tadas (Aug 10, 2011)

Great 604! That means I am heading towards the right direction, also, is the board that you currently ride a 2012 model? or is the 2011 basically the same.

Also the artifact rocker looks incredible! Thank you so much for the info!

Furthermore, I like the looks of Rossignol Jibsaw! and forum contract.


----------



## df_321 (Oct 6, 2011)

If you are looking at rossi, check out the 2012 retox. I think the graphics are great!


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Arbor Draft, Bataleon Disaster or Airobic, Salomon Salomonder, Ride Kink.

Or a 150 Signal Park Flat. 

Graphics or not those are the best Jibsticks I've ridden.


----------



## Ech0pl3x (Nov 11, 2011)

Arbor Draft or Capita Horrorscope


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Nitro Sub Pop or Sub Zero
Stupidly soft.


----------



## Hodgepodge (Dec 9, 2010)

signal park... probably the flat. That thing is noodly as hell, and you can beat the crap out of it and it will come back for more


----------



## 604 (Aug 22, 2011)

tadas said:


> Great 604! That means I am heading towards the right direction, also, is the board that you currently ride a 2012 model? or is the 2011 basically the same.
> 
> Also the artifact rocker looks incredible! Thank you so much for the info!
> 
> Furthermore, I like the looks of Rossignol Jibsaw! and forum contract.


I ride the 2011 model (151 reverse camber), but it is essentially the same as the 2012 model minus the sintered base, and rubber inserts for dampening, which are new.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Contract was not really a jibstick. It surprised me.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Rome Artifact Rocker Snowboard | Rome Snowboard Design Syndicate 2012

Absolutely PURE jib board.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Contract was not really a jibstick. It surprised me. If youre just gonna pick a graphiic you no longer deserve assistance.


----------



## tadas (Aug 10, 2011)

Nivek, I will absolutely not pick up a board because of the graphic, that is why it was mentioned the last. I was just listing the graphics I like. The board I need is still a durable and extra soft jib board that will not be used for big jumps. Thank you all for your contributions! I will look into all of the boards you have mentioned and consider them. If there is anything else please let me know, snow will fall soon hopefully! <(^_^<)


----------

